# Numb home skoooled need help ...



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

Got any info or feedback on perphenazine called trophinil or something ... does it work for rage will it feel like i got a lobotomy or something need info


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Well ive never been on this drug and i dont know anyone that has but i have read abit about it.

Perphenazine (brand name trilafon) is a phenothiazine type anti-psychotic. That means it's a relative of ye old thorazine(chlorpromazine) but it's about 10 to 15 times as potent as thorazine. It also has a high rate of extrapyramidal side effects such as akathisia, dystonia and other nasty things. It's similar to haldol in that regard.

I imagine this drug would stop your rage, or atleast you wouldnt be able to go into a rage or do much of anything at all. These old school neuroleptics are basically just a chemical lobotomy. There used to control violent people because they basically just zombiefy you.

I dont know if you could manage to take a dose of this drug that helped your rage but didnt knock you out. I personally would save this drug and every other typical anti-psychotic as a last resort. Due to the high rate of side effects such as sedation, tardive dyskinesia and other nasty crap this drug is pretty unpleasant i would imagine. It's also quite dangerous.

What other drugs have you tried for rage? I also have bad fits of rage but mine is alittle better now. Although it's not quite as good as id like it to be. Ive mellowed out abit with age fortunatly as well.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Hmmm...Interesting. Thats a drug I know alot about. Perphenazine. My grandmother was on that for rages. Actually, she was on an old combo pill called Per-fen or something, that combined Amytriptilyne with Perphenazine. It worked for her. But I wouldnt take Perphenazine straight. He's right on in saying it has too many side effects. F'd - why not try the non-porphy diet on the Tomboys and Tomgirls thread? It helped me a LOT with my anger, and it doesnt have any side effects beyond eating more carbs and eating naturally, but is very scientific in its method. Then if you need a rage stabilizer, I'd try things like Lamictal and Neurontin. The rest of the meds have so many "porphy" side effects...Your a good dude. Your going to be fine. Just keep telling yourself that, because its true.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Homeskooled said:


> My grandmother was on that for rages. Actually, she was on an old combo pill called Per-fen or something, that combined Amytriptilyne with Perphenazine. It worked for her.


 Thats the reason why i know abit about it. It's popped up in searches ive done on amitriptyline which is a drug im on at the moment. I originally started taking it for chronic pain but it helps somewhat with my depression.

Now that im a suspected bipolar i expect to be pulled off the stuff when i get a official diagnoses. I hear that tricyclics are supposed to be really bad for bipolar. But im not going off the stuff unless they find something that works as good for the pain as amitriptyline does.

Im on seroquel as well and that seems to help alot with my rage and mood swing issues.


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

Im very prone to akathasia having suffered it before but i do have a rage and impusle disorder so what would you guys do .. try it and risk it or scrap it and try something else im already on lamictal depakote zyprexa klonopin and topamax and none seem to be helping except klonopin alittle his other offer was zoloft ...please guys if you were in my shoes which route would you go give me a med please and advice please!!!!!!


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Well if i was in your position i wouldnt try perphenazine just yet. Id save that as a med of last resort.

You should try carbamazepine if you havent already. It's prescribed for rage a fair bit i think. I guess oxcarbazepine would work as well. Id even go with a higher dose of clonazepam if it seems to be working. What dose are you on anyway?

Id save perphenazine after i had tried all the mood stabilizers, atypical anti-psychotics or even all the benzodiazepines. The stuff has way to many side effects and is to dangerous for my liking. Personally i wouldnt take it at all.


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

Numb/ homeskooled what do you think of zoloft for rage ...


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Ive never heard of zoloft being prescribed for rage. I know that zoloft along with other ssri's can cause rage in some people. Especially if you have any mood swings.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah, I agree with comfortably numb. Stick with anticonvulsants. If you havent tried Tegretol then try that. Also, try the non-porphy diet in the Tomboys Tomgirls thread. It helps alot with my temporal lobe and angry mood swings I used to have, and its done the same for several of my off-the-Net friends.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

When I was on two antipsychotics I felt so numb but even now taking abilify and venlafaxine I still don't feel like I have true feelings.

Well for rage I don't know what to say perhaps try some things that help you to relax - a warm bath or a treat or read your favorite novel.


----------

